# Motorola Droid



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2010)

I got a Droid last week. Loving it. Thought about getitng an iPhone but chose the Droid instead. Has a 5 MP camera, access to my Logos library through Library.Logos.com, and many other features I find preferable.

AND, it runs on the Verizon network.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2010)

...and I can use Tapatalk!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 13, 2010)

Rich, that's cool. Will you let this poor put upon army chaplain play with yours?


----------



## Herald (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I've had no problem with my iPhone and AT&T. I'm using Tapatalk right now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2010)

sure!


> Rich, that's cool. Will you let this poor put upon army chaplain play with yours?




Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 13, 2010)

Rich, I also have a Droid and love it. However, I did not know about accessing my Libronix library. I assumed that was an iPhone deal. How do you do it???


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2010)

Herald said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I've had no problem with my iPhone and AT&T. I'm using Tapatalk right now.


I think I would have been happy with an iPhone but there are a few things that I prefer about the Droid:
1. Memory is not built in. It uses microSD cards so I can upgrade at will. It came standard at 16GB.
2. The battery is easily replaced and not built in.
3. The foldout keyboard.
4. The Google apps in it. In fact, I used it as a GPS this past week Navigating by Google Maps. It was not only dead on accurate (compared to my temperamental Garmin but it also had Street view when I rolled up on it. 

The only app I thought I would absolutely need and not have access to is Logos. It doesn't have a dedicated app but...


DMcFadden said:


> Rich, I also have a Droid and love it. However, I did not know about accessing my Libronix library. I assumed that was an iPhone deal. How do you do it???


 
Go to Library.Logos.com

You can sign into your account from there. You can do it from any web browser but it was specifically set up for smart phones.


----------



## Herald (Mar 13, 2010)

The only physical keyboard I have ever like on a smart phone was on a Blackberry. A friend of mine has the droid and I had to press down hard on the keyboard. Maybe it was just his particular phone. I'm not adverse to the Android platform, I just want to see a few more high-tech phones. The Google Nexus looks like a neat phone.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess if I have to ask how much it cost per month I can't afford it. True?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2010)

Ivan said:


> I guess if I have to ask how much it cost per month I can't afford it. True?


 
That all depends. I pay about $70/month. The unlimited web package is $30/month and voice is another $40/month.

Soon Verizon will be allowing Skype over their network so, theoretically, one could make all calls via Skype. There are already some Skype apps on the Droid that make this possible so one could go with the data only plan.

I neglected to mention one of the other selling features that made me choose the Droid. It was only $99 with a 2 year activation and I had recently won a $250 gift card at a banquet. For the iPhone with 16gb it would have cost me close to $200 for the same memory.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 13, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if I have to ask how much it cost per month I can't afford it. True?
> ...



Okay, that's doable. May take that route next fall when we go totally Verizon.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not impressed with mine. It drops calls in certain buildings whereas AT&T didn't and it is soooooooooo slow in going from one internet site to another and sometimes it won't even get there. Maybe I got a bum one.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 14, 2010)

Rich, it works GREAT! I don't understand why I can only access 1/4 of my resources, but hey, it is fantastic!


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 14, 2010)

Some resources have not given permission for Logos to use over the net. One other big advantage of the iPhone app is that you can download resources to your iPhone (no need for internet).


----------

